# I was REMOVED without warning



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Attached is my account ratings does it seem right or fair that I be removed after completing nearly 2k deliveries and being a loyal employee for almost a year? Do they think because they are such a large company they can get away with treating the little guy like dirt? What kind of company is this? I took 10 days off to repair my car and then I got a notice saying I've been removed with no recourse. Thats evil. I was paying all my bills with this job. They've left me without income during a pandemic.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

See other identical post.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I think there is some missing info here.


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Such as?

4 complaints. Is that whats missing is cause for removal?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

like the notice itself. did it just say 'you are canceled from going online. buh bye'?

Gotta be more.


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes. They said I received to many complaints but the bigger problem is the lack of accountability from the company. They are taking complaints that may or may not be true or accurate and deciding if a person is worthy to deliver a pizza. Its a joke.

And drivers have no recourse. They're livihood is gone. Without warning.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The algorithm makes ruthless decisions.


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> The algorithm makes ruthless decisions.


So I've been told. I'm a customer aswell so I'm not sure how they expect this business model to last in the long run. Eventually a competitor will take them out.

Sorry was a customer.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Perhaps you should hire a good attorney!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Spgprotect said:


> So I've been told. I'm a customer aswell so I'm not sure how they expect this business model to last in the long run. Eventually a competitor will take them out.
> 
> Sorry was a customer.


They probably never had a detailed business model. I'm sorry this happened to you. I know how it sucks. But there's life after Uber and sometimes it's much better.

Take some time to regroup, look at other options and signup for other apps. Learn from this experience and move on.

And also as a customer of them, you have a choice not to use them.


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

TCar said:


> Perhaps you should hire a good attorney!


Lick my ballz


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Spgprotect said:


> Do they think because they are such a large company they can get away with treating the little guy like dirt?


IDK.... how little and how dirty are ya?


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> IDK.... how little and how dirty are ya?


Loser


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Spgprotect said:


> Lick my ballz


Do they cum with some salsa?

https://nypost.com/2019/02/27/man-delivering-food-allegedly-dips-testicles-in-salsa-over-low-tip/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Spgprotect said:


> drivers have no recourse. They're livihood is gone.


I hate to break it to ya, but any existence as an UberEats driver was never a livelihood to begin with.


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Invisible said:


> Do they cum with some salsa?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/02/27/man-delivering-food-allegedly-dips-testicles-in-salsa-over-low-tip/


Are you guys those incels the news talks about? What kind of people hang out on an uber forum? Maybe your employees who hate drivers?

Ah yea that looks like the type LOL


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Spgprotect said:


> Are you guys those incels the news talks about? What kind of people hang out on an uber forum? Maybe your employees who hate drivers?
> 
> Ah yea that looks like the type LOL


I'm not a guy, nor am I an incel, and I didn't make the news.

But yes I'm an Uber employee who hates drivers, and that's why I previously suggested you move on. Sorry to say but your time with Uber is done.

You can choose to try other apps or not. Your choice. And in one of your screenshots your nane is showing, you may want to conceal it because of all the Uber employees here. Good luck!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

OP, just glancing at your screenshot I would say its your sat rate
Looks bad at 80 something percent. I've got a 96 percent rating with same amount of deliveries. Based on my deducing you got yourself fired.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> Loser


Big words from someone who got fired from a delivery job! At least @Uber's Guber works!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> Lick my ballz





Spgprotect said:


> Loser


Why would anybody feel sorry for you and/or provide legit feedback that you're deactivated when you respond like this to other members? It makes complete sense why you're deactivated, if you achieved an 87% threshold rating for delivering, then you need to find another line of work, because it's not that difficult of a concept to execute a delivery and still maintain a decent threshold of 95% or above. For you, you're a minority that reaches a score that low and proven that you're probably better off to be deactivated.

Your the exception with the algorithm, that I agree that Uber is better off deactivating you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Spgprotect said:


> Are you guys those incels the news talks about? What kind of people hang out on an uber forum? Maybe your employees who hate drivers?


You got us. Most of us are incel Uber staff.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

87%? Are you hurling food at people from the car? Seriously you should have 4 bad reviews in total after 2000 deliveries. Your just not very good at this, if you do an average of 10 deliveries a day that means you screwed up one and sometimes two and got a bad mark. If you did more then 10 a day then wow your messing up more then one order every single day. I’d fire you too, when I’m driving it’s once a week I get a bad rating if that. Your just not cut out to be a gig driver, try something else, like pizza delivery where you have a boss so someone can tell you what to do because you aren’t good enough to be an independent worker, after 2000 delivers and you can’t keep above a 95% satisfaction rate then your the issue


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Spgprotect said:


> Are you guys those incels the news talks about? What kind of people hang out on an uber forum? Maybe your employees who hate drivers?
> 
> Ah yea that looks like the type LOL


I am building a Castle!

@NauticalWheeler


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

[HEADING=2]I was REMOVED without warning[/HEADING]
No, your HORRIBLE 87% satisfaction rating was plenty of warning. You just chose to ignore it...

If your rating doing Eats falls below 95% after a few hundred deliveries, it's not bad luck or a few bad apples, it's probably YOU

You came here asking a question. There's your hard truth. Live and learn. Food delivery probably isn't for you. Find something that is...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

What is the minimum satisfaction rate for F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* in Canada (or the U.S. of A., for that matter)?

If we use the 4,6 U.S. of A. minimum rating for hauling passengers, that would be ninety-two per-cent. Is that the minimum satisfaction rate for F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* in either Canada or the U.S. of A.? If it is, Original Poster's satisfaction rate of eighty-seven per-cent is five points below the minimum, which might explain why F*ub*a*r* sent him to Deactivation Station.

_Youdda' thunk_, though, that at least _theydda' _given him some warning. When my cancel rate got too high on F*ub*a*r*, I received repeated warnings that I was pushing de-activation. It was what pushed me finally to sign up for Gr*yft*.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Spgprotect said:


> So I've been told. I'm a customer aswell so I'm not sure how they expect this business model to last in the long run.


Don't worry it won't.

"Uber lost nearly $6.8 billion last year, and there have long been doubts about whether Uber's business model works. But the company believes it can still become profitable by the end of 2021 on an adjusted EBITDA basis. Lyft, Uber's main rival in the U.S., has made a similar commitment."


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Spgprotect said:


> Attached is my account ratings does it seem right or fair that I be removed after completing nearly 2k deliveries and being a loyal employee for almost a year? Do they think because they are such a large company they can get away with treating the little guy like dirt? What kind of company is this? I took 10 days off to repair my car and then I got a notice saying I've been removed with no recourse. Thats evil. I was paying all my bills with this job. They've left me without income during a pandemic.


Does it seem right or fair that I be removed after completing nearly 2k deliveries and being a loyal employee for almost a year?

*NO*

Do they think because they are such a large company they can get away with treating the little guy like dirt?

*YES*

What kind of company is this?

*SLEEZY*


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Why did you make almost the same post *again*? The solution to your problem isn't going to change, no matter how many times you whine about getting fired.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They got rid of you because you don’t understand basic principles. You think it’s awesome and easy to deliver when it’s not. You have to be quick about it. There was driving bragging about on another thread and how awesome they were. Until he ratings tanked to a3.83 in under 100 rides. Delivery and driving people are not easy jobs. They are demanding and take a toll


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Spgprotect said:


> What kind of people hang out on an uber forum?


it's been said the original owner was a disgruntled driver who created a forum for other disgruntled drivers to 'hang' out.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Spgprotect said:


> Attached is my account ratings does it seem right or fair that I be removed after completing nearly 2k deliveries and being a loyal employee for almost a year? Do they think because they are such a large company they can get away with treating the little guy like dirt? What kind of company is this? I took 10 days off to repair my car and then I got a notice saying I've been removed with no recourse. Thats evil. I was paying all my bills with this job. They've left me without income during a pandemic.


Apply McDonalds. Make sure manager knows that you are willing to clean toilets and clean grease as your primary occupation.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Invisible said:


> Do they cum with some salsa?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/02/27/man-delivering-food-allegedly-dips-testicles-in-salsa-over-low-tip/


adulteration of food? lol i guess that's accuarate

this is an unfortunate risk involved with this company. we are all one false complaint away from deactivation. a buddy of mine who still drives for lyft. used to drive for uber. he had 15,000 rides and a 4.96 rating ,he had three complaints over 4 years and was unceremoniously deactivated.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Based on you capitalizing the word 'Removed' tells me they did the right thing.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Uber X learn about your city.
Uber eat learn about food in your city.

i hope that meal was great bruh


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Spgprotect said:


> being a loyal employee


Okay... So... Ya'll north of the border are actually employees? &#129300;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

7years now. EVERYDAY CAN BE YOUR LAST
ALWAYS EXCEPT THIS...


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry it won't.
> 
> "Uber lost nearly $6.8 billion last year, and there have long been doubts about whether Uber's business model works. But the company believes it can still become profitable by the end of 2021 on an adjusted EBITDA basis. Lyft, Uber's main rival in the U.S., has made a similar commitment."


Makes sense. You can't go around treating people this way because its such a broad user base many of the people delivering are also clients or know people who are clients.


Mota-Driven said:


> Why would anybody feel sorry for you and/or provide legit feedback that you're deactivated when you respond like this to other members? It makes complete sense why you're deactivated, if you achieved an 87% threshold rating for delivering, then you need to find another line of work, because it's not that difficult of a concept to execute a delivery and still maintain a decent threshold of 95% or above. For you, you're a minority that reaches a score that low and proven that you're probably better off to be deactivated.
> 
> Your the exception with the algorithm, that I agree that Uber is better off deactivating you.


If your gonna dish you better be ready to take. I was working almost everyday of the week. How am I supposed to maintain a rating that high. I'm delivering to neighborhoods you don't want to walk through at night because you might get stabbed. You need to reserve judgment whoever you are.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> Makes sense. You can't go around treating people this way because its such a broad user base many of the people delivering are also clients or know people who are clients.
> 
> If your gonna dish you better be ready to take. I was working almost everyday of the week. How am I supposed to maintain a rating that high. I'm delivering to neighborhoods you don't want to walk through at night because you might get stabbed. You need to reserve judgment whoever you are.


And yet you still managed to mess up at least one or more a day, not just a couple a week, but at least daily you got at least one or more bad ratings, bad neighborhoods or not, that's a pattern. I've driven in those neighborhoods and never had an issue daily like you. Sorry, I'm not buying the the "it was bad neighborhood" excuse


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Spgprotect said:


> Lick my ballz





Spgprotect said:


> Loser


Based on your interactions here I can't understand why you were let go. You seem like such a people person. &#129318;‍♂



Spgprotect said:


> Are you guys those incels the news talks about? What kind of people hang out on an uber forum?


Wait until you find threads about bowel movements and UI/PUA.



Spgprotect said:


> Maybe your employees who hate drivers?


You got me. I'm actually Dara's nuthugger who comes here to find out what drivers want then make sure Uber does the exact opposite. &#129335;‍♂

Oh and because billionaires do favors for each other, Dara asked Vince McMahon to pass along a message to you:




























Right @NauticalWheeler ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> adulteration of food? lol i guess that's accuarate
> 
> this is an unfortunate risk involved with this company. we are all one false complaint away from deactivation. a buddy of mine who still drives for lyft. used to drive for uber. he had 15,000 rides and a 4.96 rating ,he had three complaints over 4 years and was unceremoniously deactivated.


Hahaha on adulteration of food. &#128512;

Yep that's the problem with gig work, the false accusations and probable big D (deactivation). Tough for your buddy, but he's better off.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Spgprotect said:


> I'm delivering to neighborhoods you don't want to walk through at night because you might get stabbed.


Why?
Is the money _that_ good?

I mean, you were risking your life for ... what ... $12 an hour?

And now, you're upset because you can't keep risking your life for twelve bux an hour?

Yer gonna be fine.
There's good jobs out there right now ... employers can't find people.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Spgprotect said:


> I was paying all my bills with this job. They've left me without income during a pandemic.


Believe it or not, guys like you are the reason I still come to this site.












UberBastid said:


> There's good jobs out there right now ... employers can't find people.


^^^ This!

[email protected]@k Uber. You can do way better. If you can show up on time and are willing to get your hands a little dirty, you can make more than 90 percent of the guys on this site.


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

NicFit said:


> 87%? Are you hurling food at people from the car? Seriously you should have 4 bad reviews in total after 2000 deliveries. Your just not very good at this, if you do an average of 10 deliveries a day that means you screwed up one and sometimes two and got a bad mark. If you did more then 10 a day then wow your messing up more then one order every single day. I'd fire you too, when I'm driving it's once a week I get a bad rating if that. Your just not cut out to be a gig driver, try something else, like pizza delivery where you have a boss so someone can tell you what to do because you aren't good enough to be an independent worker, after 2000 delivers and you can't keep above a 95% satisfaction rate then your the issue


I can tell you've thought alot about this. Maybe a little toooo much. Time to reinvent yourself for which i will also take said advice. Good day.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Believe it or not, guys like you are the reason I still come to this site.
> 
> View attachment 590089
> 
> ...


Thanks dude I really just want to fight for the little guy. Maybe this is all some people have someone reads this forum who works for uber will second guess deactivating another account. I just want little Johnny to succeed in life.



UberBastid said:


> Why?
> Is the money _that_ good?
> 
> I mean, you were risking your life for ... what ... $12 an hour?
> ...


I'm from the trailer park boiiiii


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Spgprotect said:


> I'm delivering to neighborhoods you don't want to walk through at night because you might get stabbed.


Why?..... 
Is getting stabbed &#128298; something you simply fantasize about,
or did you actually add that to your bucket &#129699; list?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> I can tell you've thought alot about this. Maybe a little toooo much. Time to reinvent yourself for which i will also take said advice. Good day.
> 
> 
> Thanks dude I really just want to fight for the little guy. Maybe this is all some people have someone reads this forum who works for uber will second guess deactivating another account. I just want little Johnny to succeed in life.
> ...


I spent about 5 minutes on it, yours was so obvious that your the issue, not Uber, the algorithm was right, your manners are erratic as I assume when your on the job. You probably do petty stuff the the customers and that's what got you fired, you were in the service industry, you didn't play the part where the small stuff you let go, only when they are asking for more then they paid for do you say anything. It's delivery, you have a screen with everything listed, how do you get so many bad ratings? I'll tell you why, you have an attitude, you talk back to the customers and by the looks here sometimes vulgar, your people interactions suck, go work as a truck driver


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> Attached is my account ratings does it seem right or fair that I be removed after completing nearly 2k deliveries and being a loyal employee for almost a year? Do they think because they are such a large company they can get away with treating the little guy like dirt? What kind of company is this? I took 10 days off to repair my car and then I got a notice saying I've been removed with no recourse. Thats evil. I was paying all my bills with this job. They've left me without income during a pandemic.


Your satisfaction rating is terrible.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Spgprotect said:


> I can tell you've thought alot about this. Maybe a little toooo much. Time to reinvent yourself for which i will also take said advice. Good day.
> 
> 
> Thanks dude I really just want to fight for the little guy. Maybe this is all some people have someone reads this forum who works for uber will second guess deactivating another account. I just want little Johnny to succeed in life.
> ...


Me too.
I got out.

Not by working for peanuts for other people.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why?.....
> Is getting stabbed &#128298; something you simply fantasize about,
> or did you actually add that to your bucket &#129699; list?


There is reason why most drivers won't hang around or deliver to this neighborhoods and it's deserved.


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Invisible said:


> I'm not a guy, nor am I an incel, and I didn't make the news.
> 
> But yes I'm an Uber employee who hates drivers, and that's why I previously suggested you move on. Sorry to say but your time with Uber is done.
> 
> You can choose to try other apps or not. Your choice. And in one of your screenshots your nane is showing, you may want to conceal it because of all the Uber employees here. Good luck!


Is that a threat?


Fusion_LUser said:


> Big words from someone who got fired from a delivery job! At least @Uber's Guber works!


There's nothing loser about having a side hussle. There is something about spending you time on a forum attacking people that SREAMS loser.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Spgprotect said:


> Is that a threat?
> 
> There's nothing loser about having a side hussle. There is something about spending you time on a forum attacking people that SREAMS loser.


Hahahaha on a threat.

It's probably best you aren't doing food delivery since you don't give the impression you're a people person.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Hahahaha on a threat.
> 
> It's probably best you aren't doing food delivery since you don't give the impression you're a people person.


He probably shouldn't internet either.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

After bad experiences with U and L, I just found out there 're many opportunities besides relying on Uber or Lyft's payout to make a living, or paying the bills to survive. 

One has to treat Uber/Lyft as entertainment, you get paid to kill time or relocate to an area where Uber/Lyft has/have been removed.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> Is that a threat?
> 
> There's nothing loser about having a side hussle. There is something about spending you time on a forum attacking people that SREAMS loser.


But you don't have a side hussle. You don't even have a side hustle. And I see you are spending time on a forum attacking people. What's that called again? Oh yeah,


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> Is that a threat?
> 
> There's nothing loser about having a side hussle. There is something about spending you time on a forum attacking people that SREAMS loser.


So amongst all the fighting back-and-forth between you and other members, I have a legitimate question for you, [that is if you're mature enough to actually answer it properly], so why are you here? You mentioned 'spending time on a forum', 'attacking people', but yet I've read where you tell other members to 'lick your balls', calling people a 'loser'. Don't you think that's attacking as well?


----------



## Spgprotect (Apr 14, 2021)

Mota-Driven said:


> So amongst all the fighting back-and-forth between you and other members, I have a legitimate question for you, [that is if you're mature enough to actually answer it properly], so why are you here? You mentioned 'spending time on a forum', 'attacking people', but yet I've read where you tell other members to 'lick your balls', calling people a 'loser'. Don't you think that's attacking as well?





Fusion_LUser said:


> But you don't have a side hussle. You don't even have a side hustle. And I see you are spending time on a forum attacking people. What's that called again? Oh yeah,


Over 2000 posts wow. Thats alot of time on an uber forum. Ok resident truth teller since you have so much to say, why dot you tell me why you are so obsessed with uber drivers? are you hidding your face because you have something to hide? I think your ambiguity is due to your lack of assurance. Keep searching. But I dont think you'll find your answers here.



Mota-Driven said:


> So amongst all the fighting back-and-forth between you and other members, I have a legitimate question for you, [that is if you're mature enough to actually answer it properly], so why are you here? You mentioned 'spending time on a forum', 'attacking people', but yet I've read where you tell other members to 'lick your balls', calling people a 'loser'. Don't you think that's attacking as well?


I responded to toxic with toxic yes.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> are you hidding your face because you have something to hide?


Nice face you got there, Kettle.










I have been doing rideshare part time for almost 2 years now. Unlike you I don't rely on rideshare to pay the bills. I have an actual job that pays the bills. There are many others here who have been doing rideshare or delivery 3 or 4 times longer than I have. Obviously we don't suck at our job.

Rideshare and delivery are two of the easiest jobs one can do. It takes no skills and just enough brain power to follow very simple instructions. Yet here you are, fired from one of the easiest no-skill needed jobs around.

You have been on UP for 48 hours and you fancy yourself as some kind of expert here. Yet you're the dope who put all your eggs in the UE basket without backup. And when you didn't get a shoulder to cry on you lashed out like all the other hothead thin-skinned internet tough guys that have come before you.

You clearly suck at delivery. You absolutely suck at it. That is why you are out of a job. That is why you are here on UP blaming everyone else for your crap performance that got you fired.

Take a bow, Snapperhead. You earned it.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Spgprotect said:


> Is that a threat?
> 
> There's nothing loser about having a side hussle. There is something about spending you time on a forum attacking people that SREAMS loser.


What's a SREAM?



Spgprotect said:


> Over 2000 posts wow. Thats alot of time on an uber forum. Ok resident truth teller since you have so much to say, why dot you tell me why you are so obsessed with uber drivers? are you hidding your face because you have something to hide? I think your ambiguity is due to your lack of assurance. Keep searching. But I dont think you'll find your answers here.
> 
> 
> I responded to toxic with toxic yes.


What's hidding?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Spgprotect said:


> I was working almost everyday of the week. How am I supposed to maintain a rating that high. I'm delivering to neighborhoods you don't want to walk through at night because you might get stabbed. You need to reserve judgment whoever you are.


I also delivered just about every day of the week, lowest my rating ever went was 99% - and that's because I got annoyed with a restaurant with horrible staff.

Did you use an insulated delivery bag? Did you often get lost or take slow routes? Did you make unnecessary stops along the way? Did you follow customer instructions?

Working every day and going to bad areas is not an excuse for such a low rating. And why accept trips to bad areas in the first place, if they were an issue?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Spgprotect said:


> How am I supposed to maintain a rating that high. I'm delivering to neighborhoods you don't want to walk through at night because you might get stabbed. You need to reserve judgment whoever you are.


Are you a white guy delivering mostly to minorities? Maybe antiracists were downrating you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Are you a white guy delivering mostly to minorities? Maybe antiracists were downrating you.


You mean "racists".


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Believe it or not, guys like you are the reason I still come to this site.
> 
> View attachment 590089
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure about that. If he's at 87% doing this, how much worse is he going to be at literally everything else? He might have to move to the Philippines and work as Uber phone support, they're expected to provide bad service.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I'm not so sure about that. If he's at 87% doing this, how much worse is he going to be at literally everything else? He might have to move to the Philippines and work as Uber phone support, they're expected to provide bad service.


87% of the drivers been happy as an Uber phone support worker... He'll be the rising star down there :thumbup: be head uber phone support worker inside of a year or two making 50 dollars a week.


----------

